# Need Shoe molding ran tomorrow. Saturday 9-6



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It is a lot of it. Will pay cash depending on experience. Must know how to use a miter saw or if less experienced I have a miter box and hand saw. A lot of up and down and working on your knees, so be prepared. Should have some knee pads of you need em as well. You will be un supervised for the most part, but I will meet you and go over it all in the morning. 

If this is something you are intrested in give me a call or txt. Thanks

Custom Installs 
By Jason Hays LLC
850-777-4920


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got about half done. Think I have it handled. So job is gone. Thanks for those who replied!


----------

